# Scibor Ogre War Rhino Rider



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Scibor Miniatures have released an Ogre War Rhino Rider. From the looks of it a lovely miniature and a great stand in for an Ogre Kingdoms army - http://www.sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1276#i/2012/big/rhino_01.jpg.





































Thanks to Wamp for this.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd say that would fit into OK army very easily, the rider even has a gut plate!

Not a huge fan of the mount, the edges seem a little soft to me and its got too many horns but nothing a little GS won't fix!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm still unsure on the mount too. Still, who's to say they need to ride Rhinos that we're all familiar with


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's about time he finally released that one. It has been up in the Greens/WIP part of his site for ages. It is nice to see it finally finished with all the detail. Would be a great addition to an OK army. Nice find Red!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd have to file off most of the lumps on the mounts body, and greenstuff on a little extra fur... but appart from that i like it  and its slightly cheaper overall then the FW Rhinox riders.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like an alternative for Tamurkhan on deamon rather than a rhino but it's a nice sculpt nonetheless


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I kinda like the mount, very alternative. Overall impressed with this model.


----------

